# "incident to" modifier?



## aochoa (Aug 16, 2012)

My boss mentioned he heard something on a modifier for "incident to" services, but I haven't found anything on it.  Does anybody know about it?


----------



## Donna T (Aug 16, 2012)

No, there is no modifier when you bill "incident to".  You just bill using the physician's name and NPI number but make sure you are following the incident to guidelines.


----------



## espforu (Feb 27, 2013)

aracelid said:


> My boss mentioned he heard something on a modifier for "incident to" services, but I haven't found anything on it.  Does anybody know about it?



Check out HCPC modifier SA


----------



## Donna T (Feb 28, 2013)

There is a modifier SA which is a Level II HCPCS modifier used for supervised NP services.  Not all insurance companies recognize this modifier so you'd have to check with the individual carriers.


----------

